# [Excel] Datum von morgen in Vorlage?



## Johannes Postler (19. November 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ein Bekannter von meinem Vater hat mich heute mit einer recht einfachen Frage ziemlich in Verlegenheit gebracht:

Ist es möglich in Excel eine Vorlage zu erstellen, die das Datum von morgen trägt?

Spontan wusste ich keine Antwort. Bin nicht so der Excel Experte. Kennt vielleicht einer von euch eine Möglichkeit?

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

Relativ einfach:

=HEUTE()+1

Die Berechnung erfolgt automatisch!

Oder soll das Datum nicht in eine Zelle?


----------



## Johannes Postler (19. November 2003)

Danke!
Glaube schon, dass das Datum in eine Zelle muss (kenne den genauen Zweck nicht).

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Vreak (23. November 2003)

gut nennt mich dumm, oder waz auch immer, aber nur mal so btw

für waz izt daz gut "Vorlage mit dem Datum von morgen"

bitte um Antwort


----------

